# gstreamer1-editing-services missing file during install stage



## piggy (Dec 24, 2018)

A problem with this port: gstreamer1-editing-services. It build fine, then in install stage miss this file and end with error code 74:


```
Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/GES.py:No such file or directory

*** Error code 74
```

I checked the corrisponding folder and the needed file is not there. In fact, there is NO python3.6 folder. There is indeed a python2.7 folder, then it is empty.

So now I do suspect a "flavour" problem with this package.

Can you guys can help with this?

PS: NO other ports show this behaviour.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 24, 2018)

There is a PR with a svn-diff (patch). PR 227897.
(the PORTREVISION is not updated in this svn-diff, if you have problems with it, take only the pkg-plist part).


----------



## talsamon (Dec 24, 2018)

Updated patch, should now install without problems.


----------



## piggy (Dec 24, 2018)

It wasn’t enough for me, even the second patch. I had to modify this string


```
USES=        compiler:c11 gmake gnome libtool pathfix python:3.6+ pkgconfig tar:xz
```
Explixity declaring Python2.7+ in place of Python3.6+.

Not doing so, make complains about Python version mismatch.

The modification I did solved the problem, the code built fine and tha program works as expected.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 25, 2018)

There is a configure error in. Makefile says 3.6+ but the code has and configure always finds 2.7.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 25, 2018)

Attached a workaround patch to the PR.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 25, 2018)

A correction of pkg-plist is committed (not my patch). But it does not work on my system, still fails to install.
I have:

```
/etc/make.conf
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.6 ssl=libressl perl5=5.28 linux=c6_64 ruby=2.4
```
It seems it does not install with DEFAULT_VERSION=python=2.7.

I think it is the configure check:
16312     PYTHON_VERSION=`$PYTHON -c "import sys; print sys.version[:3]"`


Please, can you test the committed patch, if you have the same problem?


----------



## piggy (Jan 15, 2019)

Incredible, this problem is still NOT fixed and present in the updated ports collection. To make it work again, I had to made the modification I made one month ago and explained above.


```
===>   Registering installation for gstreamer1-editing-services-1.14.4_2
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/GES.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.opt-1.pyc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```
I just wonder how such a port could build on any system, and wonder if maintainer test it before commit the port.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 15, 2019)

If I use pkg install:

```
ls /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc
/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc

pkg which /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc
/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc was installed by package gstreamer1-editing-services-1.14.4_2
```

Seems it works with pkg but not with the port.
I did not tested it with poudriere. The pkg seems to work, so I guees it works with poudriere and the maintainer tests mostly with poudriere. They often forgot to test it with the port.


----------



## piggy (Jan 15, 2019)

For how much I do respect Poudriere, the first option when I build a FreeBSD system is make install clean, so it makes no sense not test this basic approach I’m pretty sure I do share with a lot of the user base.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2019)

piggy said:


> For how much I do respect Poudriere, the first option when I build a FreeBSD system is make install clean, so it makes no sense not test this basic approach I’m pretty sure I do share with a lot of the user base.


And that's exactly what's tested.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/testing-poudriere.html

Maybe helpful, maybe not, this is the last successful build log I could find: http://beefy9.nyi.freebsd.org/data/...0/logs/gstreamer1-editing-services-1.12.3.log
(Looking at the date, this might actually be a quarterly build, it's a little difficult finding the correct server and build queue.)


----------



## piggy (Apr 15, 2019)

talsamon said:


> If I use pkg install:
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc
> ...


It is quietly unbelievable: after all this monthis the problem is still there! it wont install!


talsamon said:


> If I use pkg install:
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc
> ...


Oh good god, after like six months this is still not fixed. And it is active part of a KDE5 compilation. I'm just wondering how they can build it over Poudriere.

```
===>  Installing for gstreamer1-editing-services-1.14.4_2
===>  Checking if gstreamer1-editing-services is already installed
===>   Registering installation for gstreamer1-editing-services-1.14.4_2
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/GES.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.opt-1.pyc:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-editing-services/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gstreamer-editing-services/__pycache__/GES.cpython-36.pyc:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```


----------



## piggy (Apr 19, 2019)

Well, I reply to myself just to say this port absolutely need your system defaults - like FreeBSD now - to python3. And in this case it built. If it has both python2 and python3 (like in many machines I do administer), it wont build. IMHO this is not the right attitude, unless we say python2 is totally banned. And I think for long time python2 will be around in real installs (not just FreeBSD).

So I wont absolutely call this as solved.

PS: with some dirty hacks I was able to fool the system (using symlinks) it has python3 even if do have python2. Also this, means this port is not that perfect in the way it is maintained in FreeBSD. I do administer a lot of Gentoo Machines and I never ever had this problem on that platform.


----------

